# Anyone having treatment at UHW at the moment?



## littlemols (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi, we are going through our first IVF cycle at the moment. I'm on menopur and cetritide and on an antagonist cycle. Probably the hardest thing ive ever done! 

Anyone else in the same situation? Would be great to chat x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Littlemois
We've just had one failed round of IVF at CRGW but are meeting with IVF Wales on 25 February for treatment planning and can hopefully start in April /May. How is everything at IVF Wales? 
I did a short protocol so didn't have the antagonist cycle. I think you just have to keep focussing on what you want at the end of it all and it doesn't seem quite so bad then.
Good luck and let me know how it all goes.
Sara. xx


----------



## littlemols (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Sara

Thanks for your reply. I had my egg extraction today so got the anxious wait overnight to see if any have fertilised! Ivf Wales is ok, things are uncertain because of the change in management but Debbie and the team there are doing all they can to make it run smoothly.


----------

